# A Green Bay Packer question.



## zogman

Last year.... after the Packers / Bills game, Buffalo released quarterback Trent Edwards.

During the Packers / Eagles game, the Packers injured Philadelphia quarterback Kevin Kolb. Philadelphia then had to play backup quarterback Michael Vick.

During a playoff game against the Eagles, the Packers injured Michael Vick and another backup was needed.

After the Packers / Cowboys game, Dallas fired Wade Phillips and most of his staff.

After the Packers / Vikings game, Minnesota fired Brad Childress and most of his staff.

Four weeks after losing to the Packers, the 49er's coach Mike Singletary and most of his staff were fired and replaced.

During the Bears Playoff game, the Packers injured Jay Cutler and backup Todd Collins forcing the Bears to go with 3rd string quarterback Caleb Hanie.

So here's the question ....

Is it just me, or did the Packers create more jobs last year than Obama?


----------



## Chuck Smith

HA HA HA HA..... This should be put in the political forum! Priceless and correct.


----------



## Csquared

You gotta love Zog !!


----------



## KEN W

The Packers are a football team???Oh yeah,they live in West Fargo. :bop:


----------



## duckp

Everything is their fault.


----------



## Csquared

Good post, duck! Knowing Newt watches the packers gives me one more reason to like him! :beer:


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> The Packers are a football team???Oh yeah,they live in West Fargo. :bop:


Undefeated Kenny! Have the queenies won a game yet this year? Tomorrow will be the first time that I can remember where the Packers game will be televised on SD Fox network instead of the queens, when the games are on at the same time!


----------



## KEN W

Depends on where you live in SD.....At least ND knows which team to watch. :thumb:

http://www.the506.com/nflmaps/2011/wk15.html


----------



## KEN W

Fox picked a great game for you to watch. :beer: :beer:


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> Fox picked a great game for you to watch. :beer: :beer:


It's pretty humbling to get your *** handed to you by the chefs!


----------



## Csquared

I hope so.... it's been needed for a long time. :wink:


----------



## 9manfan

Lot's of injuries to the Pukers yesterday, there season will now be going down hill from here, New Orleans will beat them in the NFC Champ. to go to the super bowl this year...


----------



## Csquared

Care to wager, 9mm? :wink:


----------



## 9manfan

Csquared said:


> Care to wager, 9mm? :wink:


I just think New Orleans is playing great and the Pukers have had afew injuries and the Pukers defense is pretty shaky, my prediction for the NFC Championship game will be New Orleans 31 and the Pukers 24.... :beer: ...


----------



## Csquared

New Orleans is playing great, and Brees is on fire...but what we learned Sunday is on any given Sunday anyone can beat practically anyone. Packers scored 42 points on the Saints this year. Jennings will be back. Rodgers won't likely have a repeat of Sunday anytime soon. Still got what, 2 weeks, plus a bye for people to heal? Should clinch home field this Sunday. Only thing I'm concerned about (aside from their suspect defense all year) is their guard and offensive tackle situation. Bulaga should be back by the playoffs.....Rodgers needs to keep his head (literally) until then. MUCH better off than last year. I like their chances, and will wager as soon as you're ready. Just fill in the amount you're comfortable with and let me know :wink: :beer:


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox picked a great game for you to watch. :beer: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty humbling to get your a$$ handed to you by the chefs!
Click to expand...

Guy Fiere,Emeril,and Alton Brown beat up on the Pukes,Right?


----------



## Longshot

Q: What's similar between the Viqueens and a Possum?

A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road! :rollin: oke:


----------



## 9manfan

Csquared said:


> New Orleans is playing great, and Brees is on fire...but what we learned Sunday is on any given Sunday anyone can beat practically anyone. Packers scored 42 points on the Saints this year. Jennings will be back. Rodgers won't likely have a repeat of Sunday anytime soon. Still got what, 2 weeks, plus a bye for people to heal? Should clinch home field this Sunday. Only thing I'm concerned about (aside from their suspect defense all year) is their guard and offensive tackle situation. Bulaga should be back by the playoffs.....Rodgers needs to keep his head (literally) until then. MUCH better off than last year. I like their chances, and will wager as soon as you're ready. Just fill in the amount you're comfortable with and let me know :wink: :beer:


I would feel guilty taking money from a Puker fan... :beer: ....time will tell how this works out, gotta love the NFL playoffs, exciting time of the year even though my queens probably won't be particapating this year... :roll: ...


----------



## 9manfan

Longshot said:


> Q: What's similar between the Viqueens and a Possum?
> 
> A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road! :rollin: oke:


I won't argue, it has been a tough year for the Purple and Gold...  ...


----------



## Csquared

> I would feel guilty taking money from a Puker fan...


You shouldn't...we got a lot of it....leftover from last year's winnings :wink:

:beer:


----------



## 9manfan

Csquared said:


> I would feel guilty taking money from a Puker fan...
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't...we got a lot of it....leftover from last year's winnings :wink:
> 
> :beer:
Click to expand...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

9manfan said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What's similar between the Viqueens and a Possum?
> 
> A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road! :rollin: oke:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't argue, it has been a tough year for the Purple and Gold...  ...
Click to expand...

They even suck at LOSING.


----------



## 9manfan

Chris Hustad said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Q: What's similar between the Viqueens and a Possum?
> 
> A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road! :rollin: oke:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't argue, it has been a tough year for the Purple and Gold...  ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They even suck at LOSING.
Click to expand...

No doubt, they needed to lose their last 2 games and now will probably win them both , and to top that off losing Peterson to a bad knee injury sucks bigtime......but I will say that last game was very entertaining to watch, but we needed the L more than a W....


----------



## duckp

:lol: :beer: :thumb: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Longshot said:


> Q: What's similar between the Viqueens and a Possum?
> 
> A: Both play dead at home and get killed on the road! :rollin: oke:


Guess who played dead yesterday and is now a roadkill????Feel sorry for all those battered women there must have been in Wisc. last night.


----------



## 9manfan

Csquared said:


> New Orleans is playing great, and Brees is on fire...but what we learned Sunday is on any given Sunday anyone can beat practically anyone. Packers scored 42 points on the Saints this year. Jennings will be back. Rodgers won't likely have a repeat of Sunday anytime soon. Still got what, 2 weeks, plus a bye for people to heal? Should clinch home field this Sunday. Only thing I'm concerned about (aside from their suspect defense all year) is their guard and offensive tackle situation. Bulaga should be back by the playoffs.....Rodgers needs to keep his head (literally) until then. MUCH better off than last year. I like their chances, and will wager as soon as you're ready. Just fill in the amount you're comfortable with and let me know :wink: :beer:


Man, I should of made a bet, I atleast thought the Pukers would win one game before losing in the playoff's, but I guess I was wrong... :beer: ...


----------



## Csquared

I actually thought about this yeaterday, fan. You should have pulled the trigger. I made money on the 49er game and actually expected GB to mop up on NY and get beat by the niners.

A VERY ugly game. I hope many people are reminding Mr. Capers what wins championships 

But the packers clearly didn't come to play, and the giants did. Kudos to NY for a job well done! :beer:


----------

